# The Saga of Shas'el Au'taal Y't'saum



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

(or not the ultimate fire warrior)
(Shas'el Au'taal Y't'saum means member of the fire caste, noble/ knight, member of Au'taal sept (planet of Au'taal), one of flames)
(Shas'el Au'taal Y't'saum name starts different and will change because Tau names show rank and achievements)

Shas'la Au'taal Kunas'nan held tight to his pulse rifle as the changing engine tones announced that the Orca dropship was landing. Behind his emotionless helmet La'kunas shed a silent tear. He was about to go to battle against the alien which descended on his home town, and which slaughtered and captured everyone he had ever known, but the fire caste members he was in training with and this was to be his trail by fire.The aliens were identified as the Dark Eldar. La'kuas's hand shook. He tried to concentrate on the plan. The Kauyon, they would lure the foes out of their camp with a team of Kroot and shoot them to death. Anger burned in La'kunas's veins, he would destroy them for messing with him.

La'kunas's Shas'ui commanded him into position. His targeters and other optical equipment scanned the moonspace they landed on. The crater he sat in was red. Red like the blood of so many foes of the greater good. La'kunas watched the Kroot, quite a vicious and barbaric species he heard, milling around, seemingly aimlessly. Then it happened. Cruel looking ships dangeling vicious chains swooped over the Kroot, at unbelievable speeds. Dark firepower ravaged the Kroot and they were forced to swerve under the chains, but even the reactions La'kunas knew he couldn't match weren't quite good enough and two of his allies were pulled up, screaming.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Horrific aliens leaped down from the mass of high speed spikes pausing only to slow themselves on the nets covering its sides. They leapt onto the few remaining kroot and had slaughtered two more before La'kunas tracking systems even recognised their existence. A vicious kroot counter-attack led to one cleanly taking off a head of the despicable foes who destroyed everything La'kunas had known. He took only one hurried glance at his Shas'ui, who was shaking with shock, before he let his anger take over. _THEY MUST PAY!!!_ Sprinting out of cover, he levelled his pulse rifle and fired twice in quick succession, the recoil twisting him around as one of the deadly pulses struck one of his hated foes, easily burning through armour and destroying flesh. Strange weaponry found him as a target, and he dropped to the ground as shots whizzed over him. More of the skimmers of the foe had been detected, as La'kunas' communication link told him, but this was too late for the doomed enemy soldiers as they had fallen, alone, for the Patient hunters, with no cover and nearly 50 Tau with state of the art weapons targeting them. La'kunas only fired off a single more shot before running back to cover, such was the speed his adversaries died.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm upset no-one replied but I'll carry on posting regardless. If your reading this could you please reply with criticism, comments, praise or ideas.

The enemy skimmers zoomed towards La'kunas defensive position. The three broadsides brought in to take out the vehicles did their work well, as two of the horrific chunks of metal were pulled burning from the sky. The aliens still effortlessly jumped down from the burning wrecks, seemingly untroubled with their destruction. The range finders in La'kunas helmet tracked the nearest foe, and the moment they came into range he opened fire. He fired shot after shot, hardly even aiming them, but it was if his anger guided his deadly missiles, as foe after foe crumpled under his fire. Then one of their strange transports roared past and in but a moment an object of his hate was upon him. His pulse rifle was torn from his grip and sent flying, clattering across the ground. His thought turn to how he found survive._I'm practised at hand-to-hand, a barbaric way to kill but I'm good at it. It's why I'm called swift blade. Just need to focus my anger and use my bondin..._ he was caught mid-thought by two vicious hits, one bounced harmlessly off his armour but the other struck deep into his left shoulder. Blue blood splurted out and the warrior heartlessly laughed. _Now my anger is focused_ thought La'kunas and his hand darted for his bonding knife and stabbed effortlessly forwards. La'kunas kept his eyes closed. If this hit failed, so would his life, chance of revenge, and the hopes of any captured Tau. La'kunas hesitatingly opened his eyes. The warrior was dead. La'kunas' bonding knife in his neck. A cheer rose from his squad as La'kunas basking in besting his foe at his type of combat. Then he hurried to recover his pulse rifle, for the battle was not yet over.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

teehee:laugh:a fire warrior beating a dark eldar in cc on a lucky role maybe :laugh:
This is a good descriptive story with lots more realism than ufw its good description aswell


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

More waves of the deadly foe advanced towards La'kunas. He answered their advance with burst after burst of pulses. He cost his foe dearly, one died spasming and spraying blood after being hit in the neck, ironic considering the number of the Dark Eldar's enemy's died in this way. Another shot stripped flesh, leaving only charred bone. Suddenly a elaborately armoured and armed warrior appeared, and moved towards them with frightening speed. He dodged all shots a closed with La'kunas' twelve Tau strong squad. La'kunas ran into a crater, as he would consider himself lucky to slow the commander, as the highly-skilled warrior undoubtedly was, with his current injury. La'kunas looked back, to his squad of friends and bonded brothers. Were they once stood strong they had now degraded into a mere pile of bloody corpses, and standing atop a small pile, like statues on a plinth, stood the commander and La'kunas' Shas'ui. The once unstoppably brave Shas'ui knelled weakly, screaming in pain as the commander tortured him. La'kunas shook with shock and then stood up defientaly. "For the GREATER GOOD", this not only attracted the commanders attention, but it also attracted the broadsides attention. The gyros in there advanced stabilisation systems whined as they turned and targeted. The commander exploded viciously into a cloud of blood. La'kunas was once again alone.

(thanks for the reply angels of fire)


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Yo that is a sick dizel yall!


----------



## LegionOfTheLost (Jan 10, 2008)

*true*

hey you have my name in your signature... hehe its going great thank you. and the story is at a cliff hanger... did the dropship get away? did the tau gun everything into submission as usual? keep it up and thank you for mentioning me hehe i feel special.


----------



## LegionOfTheLost (Jan 10, 2008)

*ouch*

i wonder how the dark eldar felt about those railguns haha that like takeing candy from a baby and then raping the baby and his candy....sorrryk:


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Keep it coming the tau will pull through...eventually :victory:


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. This will be my 100 post on heresy! Anyway on with the story:

La'kunas stopped for breath. His injuries heavily weighed him down. There was little more he could do in this ferocious battle, which would undoubtedly be soon over. La'kunas began to relax in his sheltered crater. Suddenly a enemy craft, nearly identical to the one which inflicted great casualties among the Kroot, what felt so long ago, screeched down at a suicidal angle, pulling up at the last moment to skim along the ground. Directly for La'kunas. The scrapping of the hooked chains along the ground sounded like La'kunas' squads death screams. La'kunas began to feel fear. He glanced over to his rescuing Broadsides, but they were otherwise engaged. Shots danced along the floor mesmerising La'kunas then striking his leg and breaking a vital component in his pulse rifle. In desperation he searched himself for a weapon, any weapon... 

I've decided to end this one on a cliffhanger, mainly as I don't want to do any more. Next part soon.


----------



## Circumflex (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, I really like the story. Finally a story about Tau! You don't hear enough about the fishy race on fluff forums.


----------



## Shas'o Tash'var (Jan 8, 2008)

Really good story mate! can't wait till the next part! :biggrin: and it's going great .. how're you doing?


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

.... an EMP grenade. La'kunas sought the strength to do something with it. His cerimonialy red armour, caked in dust and blood. _The armour of Au'taal... Perhaps we are more laid back, perhaps other Sept may have been less lazy when planning how their warriors would survive, but that is not where we are strong..._ Time slowed for La'kunas as he found his strength. _A beautiful world, ravaged by these monsters, a place of retired heroes, one, I can no longer recall his name, an honour guard member, grenade expert._ La'kunas readied the grenade _Took out an Imperial Lander in-air, gave us some tips _ La'kunas breathed in. _A phase to say as you throw... How about_ "FOR THE GREATER GOOD!" La'kunas hurled the grenade in a glorious arc. A discharge of energy burst out and engulfed the skimmer. Crackles of lightning danced along it's sides and an engine spluttered and died. The vehicle span round, chains flailing over La'kunas' head. Except for one. This one stayed down as it had struck a rock. La'kunas tried in vain to dodge, but the chain caught him. His armour protected him, but claws inflicted pain inside his already burning wounds. La'kunas screamed for help as he struggled, as the still airborne craft dragged him along. Suddenly he broke free and saw one of his shoulder pads still entangled as he collapsed in a heap.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Great story, keep it up! I love the details, you begin to feel like you are there.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Crackled reports and orders blared over La'kunas' communicator. "Enemy reinforcements arriving, immediate retreat", "Raven fighters incoming", "Remora stealth drones intercept", "Transports landed". 
La'kunas dragged his injured body up to his feet. He cried for help, and a fire warrior from another squad ran over and held La'kunas upright, putting La'kunas' arm over his shoulder, and moving towards the evacuating transports.
Then all hell broke loose. Enemy transports quickly unloaded their passengers, and grotesque aircraft, looking like violent insects, soared, firing overhead. Rapid firing shots erupted from two of the three guns on the aircraft and burst up great clouds of dust wherever they fell. Then they co-ordinated. And bore down on La'kunas and his rescuer. They swooped over them, ending their firing burst. Ending too late for the fire warrior. The shots shredded him into two from his feet, up to his chest, narrowly avoiding La'kunas' arm and splattering him in gore. More and more foes landed and La'kunas lost all hope. They would evacuate without him. He would die with only this corpse for company. He had revenge, but nothing, nothing more. La'kunas began to collapse...


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

... someone caught La'kunas' hand. He was hauled to his feet by a warrior in a Crisis suit. _The Shas'el_. "You have been a great hero today, I will not see you die"
The imposing fireknife set out Crisis suit towered over La'kunas, and he suddenly thought _to be a great and compassionate warrior-commander, that is my dream_. La'kunas nodded in approval as the Shas'el engaged his jetpacks to soar, with La'kunas, towards the transports. Looking back La'kunas saw the flicker of stealthfields, the frenzied pusles of burst cannons and the flames of jet packs as stealth suits and remoras covered their retreat.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

OK the last post of part one. Part two may be coming soon, probably in a new thread.
Please post if you're following the story.

La'kunas bowed before the ethereal. In the custom of his near annihilated town he would become a Shas'ui through being knighted with a honour blade. The ancient ethereal wheezed out his words, but La'kunas didn't care. Not only was he becoming a Shas'ui but rumour said he was to receive a new title, it was also the day where he was declared ready for action after his crippling wounds which forced him to sit out the final victory. "For your heroics and for the fiery devotion to the Greater Good I pronounce you Shas'ui Au'taal Y't'saum, the one of fire!" A cheer rose up from the assembled population, as his fire warrior comrades saluted his achievement and Y't'saum saluted him back.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

http://www.mediafire.com/?4yx4hmdfi33
The whole first part in a word document! I might end up with the whole story in one.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Cool like the ending now Au'taal can kill even more enemys...For the greater good!!!


----------

